# Nur für Zerstörung



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Bitte gebt auch einen Comment dazu ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst werde Chaos spielen... genau mein Stil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathgnom (15. Mai 2008)

Will auch chaos spielen


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

ach ja und noch so nebenbei... ich weiss das das hier das falsche forum ist, also bitte nicht flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pobsch (15. Mai 2008)

Natürlich Grünhäute. Ich habe immer schon den stupiden Charme der Orks geliebt, und das wird auch in diesem Game nicht anders sein.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich Chaos in der Open Beta anteste, wirds nen Dunkelelf


----------



## Hühü1 (15. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wird es nen schamane.
Grüne männchen sind cool.     
lol


----------



## d3pr1 (15. Mai 2008)

schamane wenns in der open beta genauso wird wie ich ihn immo in video sehe habe ich schon meinen kleinen grünen heiler^^


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Mai 2008)

Da ich wahrscheinlich Zerstörung spielen werde - genaueres stellt sich bei der Open-Beta heraus -, kommen für mich nur Dunkelelfen in Frage. Ich bin einfach ein Elfenfan,da gibt es nichts anderes.


----------



## Wolfner (15. Mai 2008)

Orkze sin' da besten von allähn.. und da größten...und da gefährlichsten... und da schnellsten... und da fiesesten
*rülps*
Orkz gewinnen imma... denn wenn se ma' abhau'n dann nua um späta waita zu moschän!
Waaaaaagh!

*furz*


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Mai 2008)

[X] GREENSKINS - Squig Herder
[X] GREENSKINS - Shaman
[X] CHAOS - Chosen
[X] DARK ELVES - Witch Elf


----------



## Shiv0r (15. Mai 2008)

Dunkelelfen: Schwarze Garde (für MALE und so^^)


MfG


----------



## Pymonte (15. Mai 2008)

WAAAGH oder wenn dann noch einen Chosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (15. Mai 2008)

schaut auf mein profil bild und singantur dan werdet ihr es wissen was ich spiele xD


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Hochhelfen? Zwerge?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## craft!8 (15. Mai 2008)

Mein Main wird aufjedenfall in Greenskin, ob Shamane, Spalta oder Schwarzork weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.
Aber Dunkelelfen schau ich mir auch ma noch richtig an.
Chaos kommt vlt au nochmal dran.


----------



## Macaveli (15. Mai 2008)

n grüner wirds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Mai 2008)

In der OpenBeta fang ich auf jeden Fall erstmal mit den Dunkelelfen an. Ob einen Gardisten oder Jünger bin ich mir nicht sicher. Die von mir favorisierte Auswahl, die Henker von Har Ganeth habens ja leider nicht als Spielerklasse ins Spiel geschafft...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faith_sfx (15. Mai 2008)

Greenskin spalta , ich mag die orks halt so wie sie sind vorallem ihre sprüche wie mein vorredner schon sagte zb "wenn se ma' abhau'n dann nua um späta waita zu moschän!"


----------



## Timsener (15. Mai 2008)

Mal so n bisschen OFF-Topic steht schon fest wann die open-beta ungefähr startet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratur (15. Mai 2008)

ne Grünhaut wirds werden
Weil wenn de grün kommen siehst, wirds rot wennse gehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (15. Mai 2008)

Timsener schrieb:


> Mal so n bisschen OFF-Topic steht schon fest wann die open-beta ungefähr startet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och Leute! Es gibt dutzende Threads die immer nur über das gleiche handeln: "Wann startet die OpenBeta?" En bissl suchen hätte nix geschadet. Also, wann die Open starten wird ist unbekannt, aber Spätsommer sollte realistisch sein.

@Topic

Wenn Zerstörung, dann Dunkelelf oder Ork. Ma kucken!


----------



## Monk3y (15. Mai 2008)

Auf jedenfall Nen OrkSpalta und als Twink nen Squiqtreiba =P

wenn ich Ordnung anspiele einen Hexenjäger oder Sigmarpriester =)


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Mai 2008)

Dunkelelf, ich hab den Schwarzen Gardisten gesehen und gewusst der oder gar keiner.


----------



## Monsterwarri (16. Mai 2008)

> Natürlich Grünhäute. Ich habe immer schon den stupiden Charme der Orks geliebt, und das wird auch in diesem Game nicht anders sein.



Kommt drauf an aus welchen Medien diese Orks stammen.
Blizzard liefert das perfekte Beispiel für Orks deren Intelligenz die vieler Menschen übertrifft.


----------



## Badomen (16. Mai 2008)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an aus welchen Medien diese Orks stammen.
> Blizzard liefert das perfekte Beispiel für Orks deren Intelligenz die vieler Menschen übertrifft.



also bitte jetzt komm hier nicht mit WoW Vergleichen die muss man oft genug schon tolerieren.
WoW ist einfach das perfekte Beispiel dafür wie man es nicht machen sollte (alles).

on-topic:

Chaos Zelot mit ziemlicher Sicherheit. Konnte glücklicherweise schon anspielen und macht auf jeden Fall Bock


----------



## Sin (16. Mai 2008)

Mir is egal welche Farbe ihr habt, ob Grün, Schwarz, Rot getupft mit blauen Flecken.... Hauptsache ihr rennt meinem Zwerg vor die Flinte ^^


----------



## Neolus (16. Mai 2008)

werde zwar nen hochelfen spielen aber zerstörung bekommt nen twink ganz klar, und zwar nen schamanen.

Was mich wundert ist das die leicht bekleideten schönen dunkelelfen am unbeliebtesten sind...naja dafür dann 95% von denen hexenkrieger^^. 

Wenns grün kommt wirds rot wenn se gehn ..naja so ähnlich aber der spruch war geil^^


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Mir is egal welche Farbe ihr habt, ob Grün, Schwarz, Rot getupft mit blauen Flecken.... Hauptsache ihr rennt meinem Zwerg vor die Flinte ^^




Freu mich schon aufs Spiel dann sehen wir wer hier wen umnietet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taaketroll (16. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wird`s `ne Dunkelelfen Zauberin, wobei mich wundert, dass das bisher noch keiner erwähnt hat. Vielleicht spiel ich aber auch eine Chaosmagierin (?) = weiblicher Chaosmagus.


----------



## Tiuz (16. Mai 2008)

wird nen spaltaaaaa, ud später nur nen dunkelelf


----------



## Onkelboby (16. Mai 2008)

Chaos babar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Chaos Chaos


----------



## Ephelian (16. Mai 2008)

Als mein wahrscheinlich einen Chaosmagus und als Twink nen Chaosbarbar.


----------



## Grimmrog (16. Mai 2008)

wenn ich Zerstörung spielen sollte (als Twink) dann natürlich nen Chaosbarbar, weil der Mutierte Arem einfach total Stylisch ist.


----------



## Zez (16. Mai 2008)

Werde einen Supporter spielen.
Da mir Schamane nicht gefällt, wohl Dunkelelfen oder Chaos - wahl wird sich in der open Beta zeigen =)

Aber als "Twink" wird es ein Grünhaut Squiqqtreiber sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (16. Mai 2008)

Ich bin hin und her gerissen zwischen dem Chaos und den Dunkelelfen.... entweder werde ich einen Jünger des Khaine spielen ooooooder einen Magus auf Chaos Seite...


----------



## Moagim (16. Mai 2008)

Main = Chosen

Twinks= Jünger/Schwarzork/Spalta

*Nahkampf Fanatiker*


----------



## Succubie (17. Mai 2008)

CHAOS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finde das chaos einfach überklasse, und das dazu noch tzeentch anhänger spielbar sind ist einfach klasse, ist doch klar das ich da dabei bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

momentan schwanke ich noch zwischen der karriere wahl, aber tendiere mehr zum magus hin.


----------



## Servon (17. Mai 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> CHAOS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als Tzeentch Anhänger natürlich Chaos!


----------



## ExInferis (17. Mai 2008)

Dunkelelfen ohne Wenn und Aber.
Als Schwarzer Gardist und als Jünger des Khaine!
Und sie werden alle Fallen, die Gegner der Druchii!


----------



## Sch1z0phr3n1c (17. Mai 2008)

Natürlich Grünhäute! Die Orks in WoW waren mir immer viel zu "Menschlich".
WAAAAGH!

mfg Schizo und die anderen


----------



## Dhantrag (20. Mai 2008)

Grünhäute>Rest


----------



## tiXo (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werd auch auf jeden Fall Grünhaut zocken !!!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sqigg Treiber > Spalta > Schwarzork ...


.. aber ganz vllt auch noch mal ein Barbaren testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakyr (20. Mai 2008)

Dunkelelf!!!!
Nach den Malus Darkblade Büchern mag man garnichts anderes mehr spielen =D


----------



## Imbachar (20. Mai 2008)

Jo Greenskin!!!

Weiß nur noch nicht, ob Spalta oder Schwarzork?!?!

Kann mir vielleicht mal ejmand( der auch beta zoggt) die genauen utnershciede aufzählen.....also nich den kram, den man auch im i-net findet -.-


----------



## Imbachar (20. Mai 2008)

Jo Greenskin!!!

Weiß nur noch nicht, ob Spalta oder Schwarzork?!?!

Kann mir vielleicht mal ejmand( der auch beta zoggt) die genauen utnershciede aufzählen.....also nich den kram, den man auch im i-net findet -.-


----------



## Imbachar (20. Mai 2008)

sry i-net hat gelaggt


----------



## casariel (20. Mai 2008)

Ich tendiere derzeit stark zu den Dunkelelfen, da dort meine jetztige fav. Klasse ist. DoK.


----------



## Veeresa II (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werd Grünhautä spiel’n, alz Main ’nen Schwarzork un’ alz Twink ’nen Squigtreiba oda Schamanen!

@Imbachar

Der Unterschied zwischen dem Schwarzork und dem Spalta ist eigentl. der ,dass:

Schwarzork
-"Tank", trägt ein Schild und fungiert im PvP als Schild für die Fernkämpfer
- kann durch das Schild ordentlich was wegstecken und hat besondere "Schutzfähigkeiten", für PvP und sicherlich auch fürs PvE

Spalta
- Melee, Nahkampf-Damageklasse
- macht mehr Schaden, als der Schwarork, hält aber auch nicht soviel aus

 Offizieler Klassenguide wäre evt. auch ganz sinnvoll anzugucken:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/careers/?caree...orc&lang=de 
http://www.war-europe.com/#/careers/?caree...ppa&lang=de
Bei Fehlern bitte berichtigen.

_Edit: Sorry, ich hab mal wieder vergessen wie man links einfügt._


----------



## Plasticax (20. Mai 2008)

ich finde es gut das bis jetzt alles ziemlich ausgeglichen ist! 

ich persönlich werde die grünhäute nehmen, falls ich mir das spiel überhaupt kaufe....


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. Mai 2008)

Oha so weinig die auf der Seite des Chaos spielen werden?
Ein Grund mehr, mich ihnen anzuschliesen! ^^
Eure Köpfe werden rollen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Sar- (20. Mai 2008)

wahrscheinlich chaos, gefällt mir einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vandergroth (20. Mai 2008)

Hab zwar Interesse an jedem Volk der Zerstörung, aber präferieren....... Dunkelelfen!


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (21. Mai 2008)

@ Wolfner genau Brudaaaa meine Jungz und ich testen da Game zusammen aaaaan. sie machen die  
 Heiler-Jungz und ich da Orc Spaltaaaaaa. mit der Macht unseres WAAAAAAGH!! werden wir alles wegmoschn! 
 Schluss mit da Comic Weichaia Orc von da Wold da Warcraft, es lebe das WAAAAGHHH!     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Mai 2008)

da muz aba noch jämant dat Orkze Sprech' übn!

Ja werd auch Ork Spalta und vielleicht Chaos Magus spielen. Ist übrigens normal das es mehr Orks als Chaos gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (21. Mai 2008)

Da meine Kumpels lieber Zerstörung spielen wollen, wird es wohl bei mir Chaos werden, wahrscheinlich Chaos Marauder.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Nein mal ehrlich Jungze ichä habä echt da schlechtes Gefühl in da Magengegend das da keiner da Ordnung  
 spielen will, weil da ham alle voll da Angzt vor da Grünen und wa bekomme keine Gegna, so wie bei diese 
 komischä WoW da zwischenzeitlich auf manchä Serva! denkt da ma drübba nach da Orkz sind einfach zu Geil!


----------



## Mitzy (22. Mai 2008)

Dunkelelfen- Ich finde sie so herrlich. Sie sind nicht böse, hinterhältig, gemein und grausam- sie werden nur missverstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Uaaargh (22. Mai 2008)

goblin schamane ftw


----------



## Larandera (22. Mai 2008)

hm..ich schwanke derzeit noch zwischen 
Dunkelelfin Hexenkriegerin
Chaos Chosen

ich tendiere aber gerade eher zum Chosen,da er genau mein fall ist.

Groß. böße. teilt gut aus +hält viel aus und ist wichtig in jeder Schlacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Mai 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Main = Chosen
> 
> Twinks= Jünger/Schwarzork/Spalta
> 
> *Nahkampf Fanatiker*


noch ein nahkämpfer aus ganzem herzen.

Chaos = Chosen

Twinks = Jünger/Hexenkriegerin


----------



## Gromthar (22. Mai 2008)

Hach, ich freue mich schon auf meinen Schamanen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B0tti (22. Mai 2008)

Blut für den Blutgott! Schädel für seinen Thron!

ganz kla CHAOS muahahahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2008)

ich hab hier zwar auch abgestimmt aber mich im nachhinein dann doch gefragt warum man es nicht einfach ins zerstörung forum packt^^ dann brauch man auch nicht in die überschrift schreiben"nur für zerstörung"^^


----------



## Tullaris-Nerathor (22. Mai 2008)

Chaos! Warum? 4k Punkte vom Chaos im Tabletop!

Und ja ich weiss mein Name is vom D-Elf geklaut... na und?


----------



## Ares 1887 (22. Mai 2008)

Dunkelelfen!


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Da ich Warhammer wegen der Orkze spielen will werden die anderen  Rassen in meiner Aufmerksamkeit etwas
 nach hinten gerückt. nach den Orkz wird erst einmal das Chaos dran sein und dann in ferner Zukunft vielleicht 
 ma die Dunkelfen^^


----------



## DiabloJo (23. Mai 2008)

also grünhäute sicherlich. ich werde euch mit meinem schwarzork in boden stampfen hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

lasst unz das Spiel zusammen antesten Jungz! da ganze Warhammer Grünhäute Anhängerschaft die das hier 
 liest gegen da Bartpimpfä was haltet ihr davon Jungz!


----------



## Devil4u (23. Mai 2008)

CHAOS ZELOT!!

Wenn die Bösen noch länger draufhauen können weil sie Geheilt werden ist meine Welt in Ordnung


----------



## IsP (23. Mai 2008)

auf beta warten ^^


----------



## Shalor (24. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hab hier zwar auch abgestimmt aber mich im nachhinein dann doch gefragt warum man es nicht einfach ins zerstörung forum packt^^ dann brauch man auch nicht in die überschrift schreiben"nur für zerstörung"^^




Damit die Ordnung auch mitlesen darf  

(Jaaaa "Nur für Zerstörung" ist da natürlich bisschen blöd aber damit war nur das abstimmen gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------

